# Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1300 ohne analog TV

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe mir o.g. Karte gekauft. System Gentoo 2007 x86_64 Kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.21. Ich habe an den Antenneneingang das Kabel vom Cabel-TV eingesteckt. Allerdings habe ich keinen analogenTV Empfang. Nur 7 DVB-T Sender. (Ich hatte vorher eine Analoge NoName Karte mit saa7134, die halbwegs funktioniert hat.)

```
Roadrunner olaf # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 | grep cx

cx88_dvb

cx8800

cx22700

Roadrunner olaf # lsmod |grep cx

cx22700                 6788  0

cx88_dvb               13060  0

cx88_vp3054_i2c         5696  1 cx88_dvb

mt352                   7684  1 cx88_dvb

or51132                 9796  1 cx88_dvb

video_buf_dvb           6020  1 cx88_dvb

nxt200x                14532  1 cx88_dvb

isl6421                 2816  1 cx88_dvb

zl10353                 7048  1 cx88_dvb

cx24123                13704  1 cx88_dvb

lgdt330x                9732  1 cx88_dvb

lgh06xf                 3520  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_pll                13892  2 cx88_dvb,lgh06xf

cx22702                 7044  1 cx88_dvb

cx8802                 17028  1 cx88_dvb

cx8800                 34116  0

cx88xx                 67108  3 cx88_dvb,cx8802,cx8800

ir_common              32836  1 cx88xx

video_buf              23556  5 cx88_dvb,video_buf_dvb,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

tveeprom               17360  1 cx88xx

videodev               27200  2 cx8800,cx88xx

compat_ioctl32          9792  1 cx8800

v4l2_common            18432  5 tuner,cx8800,cx88xx,videodev,compat_ioctl32

btcx_risc               5128  3 cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

Roadrunner olaf # ls /dev/v4l

radio0  vbi0  video0

Roadrunner olaf # ls -la /dev/v4l

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      100 10. Mai 2007  .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root    14360 10. Mai 13:52 ..

crw-rw----  1 root video 81,  64 10. Mai 2007  radio0

crw-rw----  1 root video 81, 224 10. Mai 2007  vbi0

crw-rw----  1 root video 81,   0 10. Mai 2007  video0
```

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

MfGLast edited by flammenflitzer on Thu May 10, 2007 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

Muß da nicht ein zweites dev angelegt sein? Habe in verschiedenen Foren Beiträge gelesen. Bei den meisten funktioniert analog und dafür dvb nicht. Meist war auch die Rede von /dev/video1 oder /dev/video2.

Oder kann es sein, das die Geschichte auf der x86_64 Architektur nicht funktioniert?

```
olaf@Roadrunner ~ $ v4l-info

### v4l2 device info [/dev/video0] ###

general info

    VIDIOC_QUERYCAP

        driver                  : "cx8800"

        card                    : "Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1300 DVB-T/H"

        bus_info                : "PCI:0000:00:0c.0"

        version                 : 0.0.6

        capabilities            : 0x5010011 [VIDEO_CAPTURE,VBI_CAPTURE,TUNER,READWRITE,STREAMING]

standards

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(0)

        index                   : 0

        id                      : 0x7 [PAL_B,PAL_B1,PAL_G]

        name                    : "PAL-BG"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1

        frameperiod.denominator : 25

        framelines              : 625

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(1)

        index                   : 1

        id                      : 0xe0 [PAL_D,PAL_D1,PAL_K]

        name                    : "PAL-DK"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1

        frameperiod.denominator : 25

        framelines              : 625

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(2)

        index                   : 2

        id                      : 0x10 [PAL_I]

        name                    : "PAL-I"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1

        frameperiod.denominator : 25

        framelines              : 625

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(3)

        index                   : 3

        id                      : 0x100 [PAL_M]

        name                    : "PAL-M"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1001

        frameperiod.denominator : 30000

        framelines              : 525

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(4)

        index                   : 4

        id                      : 0x200 [PAL_N]

        name                    : "PAL-N"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1

        frameperiod.denominator : 25

        framelines              : 625

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(5)

        index                   : 5

        id                      : 0x400 [PAL_Nc]

        name                    : "PAL-Nc"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1

        frameperiod.denominator : 25

        framelines              : 625

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(6)

        index                   : 6

        id                      : 0x800 [PAL_60]

        name                    : "PAL-60"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1001

        frameperiod.denominator : 30000

        framelines              : 525

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(7)

        index                   : 7

        id                      : 0x1000 [NTSC_M]

        name                    : "NTSC-M"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1001

        frameperiod.denominator : 30000

        framelines              : 525

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(8)

        index                   : 8

        id                      : 0x2000 [NTSC_M_JP]

        name                    : "NTSC-M-JP"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1001

        frameperiod.denominator : 30000

        framelines              : 525

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(9)

        index                   : 9

        id                      : 0x4000 [?]

        name                    : "NTSC-443"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1001

        frameperiod.denominator : 30000

        framelines              : 525

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(10)

        index                   : 10

        id                      : 0x320000 [SECAM_D,SECAM_K,SECAM_K1]

        name                    : "SECAM-DK"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1

        frameperiod.denominator : 25

        framelines              : 625

    VIDIOC_ENUMSTD(11)

        index                   : 11

        id                      : 0x400000 [SECAM_L]

        name                    : "SECAM-L"

        frameperiod.numerator   : 1

        frameperiod.denominator : 25

        framelines              : 625

inputs

    VIDIOC_ENUMINPUT(0)

        index                   : 0

        name                    : "Television"

        type                    : TUNER

        audioset                : 0

        tuner                   : 0

        std                     : 0x727ff7 [PAL_B,PAL_B1,PAL_G,PAL_I,PAL_D,PAL_D1,PAL_K,PAL_M,PAL_N,PAL_Nc,PAL_60,NTSC_M,NTSC_M_JP,?,SECAM_D,SECAM_K,SECAM_K1,SECAM_L]

        status                  : 0x0 []

    VIDIOC_ENUMINPUT(1)

        index                   : 1

        name                    : "Composite1"

        type                    : CAMERA

        audioset                : 0

        tuner                   : 0

        std                     : 0x727ff7 [PAL_B,PAL_B1,PAL_G,PAL_I,PAL_D,PAL_D1,PAL_K,PAL_M,PAL_N,PAL_Nc,PAL_60,NTSC_M,NTSC_M_JP,?,SECAM_D,SECAM_K,SECAM_K1,SECAM_L]

        status                  : 0x0 []

    VIDIOC_ENUMINPUT(2)

        index                   : 2

        name                    : "S-Video"

        type                    : CAMERA

        audioset                : 0

        tuner                   : 0

        std                     : 0x727ff7 [PAL_B,PAL_B1,PAL_G,PAL_I,PAL_D,PAL_D1,PAL_K,PAL_M,PAL_N,PAL_Nc,PAL_60,NTSC_M,NTSC_M_JP,?,SECAM_D,SECAM_K,SECAM_K1,SECAM_L]

        status                  : 0x0 []

tuners

    VIDIOC_G_TUNER(0)

        index                   : 0

        name                    : "Television"

        type                    : ANALOG_TV

        capability              : 0x2 [NORM]

        rangelow                : 0

        rangehigh               : 4294967295

        rxsubchans              : 0x0 []

        audmode                 : MONO

        signal                  : 0

        afc                     : 0

video capture

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(0,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        index                   : 0

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        flags                   : 0

        description             : "8 bpp, gray"

        pixelformat             : 0x59455247 [GREY]

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(1,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        index                   : 1

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        flags                   : 0

        description             : "15 bpp RGB, le"

        pixelformat             : 0x4f424752 [RGBO]

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(2,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        index                   : 2

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        flags                   : 0

        description             : "15 bpp RGB, be"

        pixelformat             : 0x51424752 [RGBQ]

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(3,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        index                   : 3

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        flags                   : 0

        description             : "16 bpp RGB, le"

        pixelformat             : 0x50424752 [RGBP]

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(4,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        index                   : 4

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        flags                   : 0

        description             : "16 bpp RGB, be"

        pixelformat             : 0x52424752 [RGBR]

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(5,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        index                   : 5

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        flags                   : 0

        description             : "24 bpp RGB, le"

        pixelformat             : 0x33524742 [BGR3]

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(6,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        index                   : 6

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        flags                   : 0

        description             : "32 bpp RGB, le"

        pixelformat             : 0x34524742 [BGR4]

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(7,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        index                   : 7

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        flags                   : 0

        description             : "32 bpp RGB, be"

        pixelformat             : 0x34424752 [RGB4]

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(8,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        index                   : 8

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        flags                   : 0

        description             : "4:2:2, packed, YUYV"

        pixelformat             : 0x56595559 [YUYV]

    VIDIOC_ENUM_FMT(9,VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        index                   : 9

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        flags                   : 0

        description             : "4:2:2, packed, UYVY"

        pixelformat             : 0x59565955 [UYVY]

    VIDIOC_G_FMT(VIDEO_CAPTURE)

        type                    : VIDEO_CAPTURE

        fmt.pix.width           : 320

        fmt.pix.height          : 240

        fmt.pix.pixelformat     : 0x33524742 [BGR3]

        fmt.pix.field           : INTERLACED

        fmt.pix.bytesperline    : 960

        fmt.pix.sizeimage       : 230400

        fmt.pix.colorspace      : unknown

        fmt.pix.priv            : 0

vbi capture

    VIDIOC_G_FMT(VBI_CAPTURE)

        type                    : VBI_CAPTURE

        fmt.vbi.sampling_rate   : 28636363

        fmt.vbi.offset          : 244

        fmt.vbi.samples_per_line: 2048

        fmt.vbi.sample_format   : 0x59455247 [GREY]

        fmt.vbi.start[0]        : 10

        fmt.vbi.start[1]        : 273

        fmt.vbi.count[0]        : 17

        fmt.vbi.count[1]        : 17

        fmt.vbi.flags           : 0

controls

    VIDIOC_QUERYCTRL(BASE+0)

        id                      : 9963776

        type                    : INTEGER

        name                    : "Brightness"

        minimum                 : 0

        maximum                 : 255

        step                    : 1

        default_value           : 127

        flags                   : 0

    VIDIOC_QUERYCTRL(BASE+1)

        id                      : 9963777

        type                    : INTEGER

        name                    : "Contrast"

        minimum                 : 0

        maximum                 : 255

        step                    : 1

        default_value           : 63

        flags                   : 0

    VIDIOC_QUERYCTRL(BASE+2)

        id                      : 9963778

        type                    : INTEGER

        name                    : "Saturation"

        minimum                 : 0

        maximum                 : 255

        step                    : 1

        default_value           : 127

        flags                   : 0

    VIDIOC_QUERYCTRL(BASE+3)

        id                      : 9963779

        type                    : INTEGER

        name                    : "Hue"

        minimum                 : 0

        maximum                 : 255

        step                    : 1

        default_value           : 127

        flags                   : 0

    VIDIOC_QUERYCTRL(BASE+5)

        id                      : 9963781

        type                    : INTEGER

        name                    : "Volume"

        minimum                 : 0

        maximum                 : 63

        step                    : 1

        default_value           : 63

        flags                   : 0

    VIDIOC_QUERYCTRL(BASE+6)

        id                      : 9963782

        type                    : INTEGER

        name                    : "Balance"

        minimum                 : 0

        maximum                 : 127

        step                    : 1

        default_value           : 64

        flags                   : 0

    VIDIOC_QUERYCTRL(BASE+9)

        id                      : 9963785

        type                    : BOOLEAN

        name                    : "Mute"

        minimum                 : 0

        maximum                 : 1

        step                    : 0

        default_value           : 1

        flags                   : 0

### video4linux device info [/dev/video0] ###

general info

    VIDIOCGCAP

        name                    : "Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1300 DVB-T/H"

        type                    : 0x7 [CAPTURE,TUNER,TELETEXT]

        channels                : 3

        audios                  : 0

        maxwidth                : 768

        maxheight               : 480

        minwidth                : 48

        minheight               : 32

channels

    VIDIOCGCHAN(0)

        channel                 : 0

        name                    : "Television"

        tuners                  : 1

        flags                   : 0x1 [TUNER]

        type                    : TV

        norm                    : 0

    VIDIOCGCHAN(1)

        channel                 : 1

        name                    : "Composite1"

        tuners                  : 0

        flags                   : 0x0 []

        type                    : CAMERA

        norm                    : 0

    VIDIOCGCHAN(2)

        channel                 : 2

        name                    : "S-Video"

        tuners                  : 0

        flags                   : 0x0 []

        type                    : CAMERA

        norm                    : 0

tuner

    VIDIOCGTUNER

        tuner                   : 0

        name                    : "Television"

        rangelow                : 0

        rangehigh               : 0

        flags                   : 0x0 []

        mode                    : unknown

        signal                  : 65535

audio

ioctl VIDIOCGAUDIO: Invalid argument

picture

    VIDIOCGPICT

        brightness              : 32896

        hue                     : 32896

        colour                  : 32896

        contrast                : 32896

        whiteness               : 0

        depth                   : 24

        palette                 : RGB24

buffer

ioctl VIDIOCGFBUF: Invalid argument

window

    VIDIOCGWIN

        x                       : 0

        y                       : 0

        width                   : 320

        height                  : 240

        chromakey               : 0

        flags                   : 0

```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

das dürfte schon funktionieren (bei mir gings glaub ich [bin schon lange nicht mehr auf x86_64 gewesen, hab das von der platte geputzt]),

zieh dir doch mal die "neusten" treiber von http://www.linuxtv.org/ mit mercurial & lade diese treiber in den kernel

wenn der ton nicht gehen sollte, musst du ihn via sox umleiten, weiß jetzt nicht den genauen befehl, dürfte aber in den französisch-sprachigen ubuntu-foren stehen   :Wink: 

bei mir hat die karte mit tvtime funktioniert

- was ich noch schreiben muss: ich hab den kleinen Bruder: HVR1100, mit der HVR1300 dürfte das aber genauso gehen ...

... was ich schade finde, ist dass die entwicklung der karte lange zeit geruht hat: die folge ist, dass analog / digital radio immer noch nicht geht, ich hab bis jetzt noch keine passende anleitung gefunden das zum laufen zu bekommen ...   :Sad: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Muß wohl an der Reihenfolge liegen, wie die Module geladen werden. Ich habe jetzt

```

mmod cx22700

rmmod cx88_dvb

rmmod cx8802

rmmod cx8800

rmmod cx88xx

modprobe cx88xx card=56 tuner=63

modprobe cx8800 #KDETV funktioniert mit v4l2 und v4l ohne Ton, Bild mittlere Qualität

modprobe cx8802

modprobe cx88_dvb
```

Aber das Bild analog ist bescheiden und kein Ton. Außerdem habe ich es noch nicht hinbekommen, wie das automatisch so geladen wird.

----------

## borsdel

die abfolge der zu ladenden module legst du doch durch die reihenfolge in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 fest? und die parameter kannst du doch da auch einfach reinpacken.

oder stelle ich mir das jetzt einfach nur zu einfach vor?

mfg borsdel

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das ist schon richtig. Ich habe jetzt in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

cx88xx

cx8800

cx8802

cx88_dvb

cx22700

Jetzt geht gar nichts. Weder digital noch analog.

----------

## borsdel

ja aber musst du nicht  cx88xx card=56 tuner=63 angeben?

mfg borsdel

----------

## flammenflitzer

olaf@Roadrunner ~ $ cat /etc/modules.d/cx88xx

options cx88xx card=56 tuner=63

----------

## borsdel

joa, dann pack das doch einfach in /etc/conf.d/local.start

 *Quote:*   

> rmmod cx22700
> 
> rmmod cx88_dvb
> 
> rmmod cx8802
> ...

 

is zwar bisserl pfuschig, aber sollte es ja erstmal tun

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das ist aber nicht die Lösung, speziell, weil das analog-Bild total bescheiden ist.

----------

